# للمهتمين بقطع غيار السيارات برنامج --- TOYOTA Electronic Parts Catalog



## العقاب الهرم (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

الى كل من يعملون او المهتمين بقطع الغيار برنامج قطع غيار التويوتا

يمكن البحث فى البرنامج بالرقم التعريفى للمركبة VIN او VDS وايضا يمكن البحث بسنة الصنع

اولا للبحث عن طريق الرقم التعريفى اتبع التعليمات بالصور













ثانيا - اذا لم يكن لديك الرقم يمكن ان تبحث بسنة الصنع










بهذه الصفحة تجد جميع الموديلات مصنفة حسب شهر وسنة الصنع prod date اضغط دبل كلك


















باعلى الصورة ادناه تجد قطع الغيار مقسمة الى مجموعات - المحرك والوقود ، صندوق التروس ، البودى ، الاجزاء الكهربائية





بعد تحميل البرنامج ستحصل على فولدر افتحه ستجد فولدر اسمه APLI افتحه ستجد ايقونة شعار التويوتا باسم TMAIN انسخها الى سطح المكتب لتفتحه بسهولة فالبرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب

 البرنامج به خصائص اخرى كالبحث عن طريق رقم قطع الغيار part number

ملاحظة هامة : بعد التحميل يجب وضع فولدر البرنامج بالمسار D حتى يعمل البرنامج


البرنامج مقسم الى 6 اجزاء كل جزء 200 ميجابايت

لتحميل الجزء الاول اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الثانى اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الثالث اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الرابع اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الخامس اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء السادس اضغط هنا​


----------



## alith (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر لك م العقاب الهرم.على البرنامج وكل البرامج السابقه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وكان الله فى عونك


----------



## سمير شربك (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا مشرفنا الفاضل وزادك الله علما ومعرفة 
جاري التحميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا مشرفنا الفاضل وزادك الله علما ومعرفة
> جاري التحميل



اخى الحبيب سمير
اشتقنا الى طلتك ومواضيعك
عساك والاهل بالف خير


----------



## alith (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بعد تحميل البرنامج ستحصل على فولدر افتحه ستجد فولدر اسمه apli افتحه ستجد ايقونة شعار التويوتا باسم tmain انسخها الى سطح المكتب لتفتحه بسهولة فالبرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب

حملت الاجزاء كلها الاول والتانى ملفات مضغوطه والاخرى عاديه فكيت الضغط ولم اجد الملف المدكور
ارجو المساعده


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

alith قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد تحميل البرنامج ستحصل على فولدر افتحه ستجد فولدر اسمه apli افتحه ستجد ايقونة شعار التويوتا باسم tmain انسخها الى سطح المكتب لتفتحه بسهولة فالبرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب
> 
> حملت الاجزاء كلها الاول والتانى ملفات مضغوطه والاخرى عاديه فكيت الضغط ولم اجد الملف المدكور
> ارجو المساعده



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى
- اولا بعد تحميل جميع الاجزاء قم بفك الضغط من الملف الاول فقط وسيتم فك الضغط من بقية الاجزاء تلقائيا ببرنامج winzip .
- بعد فك الضغط من الملف الاول ستحصل على فولدر اسمه TMCEPCW3 قم بفتحه ستجد فولدر اسمه APLI افتحه ستجد ايقونة شعار التويوتا باسم TMAIN انسخها الى سطح المكتب.
- يجب وضع فولدر البرنامج المسمى TMCEPCW3 بالمسار D حتى يعمل البرنامج.
- البرنامج لا يحتاج الى تثبيت

ارجو التجربة وافادتنا بالنتيجة​


----------



## alith (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى الكريم عاى التجاوب معى بعد فك الضغط تحصلت على الملف\TMCEPCW3ونقاته الى D وبعد فتح الملف لم اجد الملف الدى دكرته باسمAPLIالملفت التى وجدها هى SETFIL.epcdata.HELP.LOG.WORK.GROUPFIL.HOZON.SAVE.TEMPفتحت كل الملفات لم اجد فيها شعار التيوتاء ارجو كنكم الايفاده مع الشكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا يا أخى ارجو التاكد ان حجم خمسة من الستة ملفات التى حملتها 204 ميجابايت عدا الملف الاول حجمه 94,534
بعدها كما ذكرت لك فك الضغط من الملف الاول فقط وستحصل على الفولدر بالصور ادناه





بعد ان تفتحه ستحصل على التالى





وبعد ان تفتح APLI ستحصل على التالى








نرجو التاكد من حجم الملفات والتجربة واخبارنا بالنتيجة​


----------



## alith (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الرد الاملف الاول حجمه 96.802 باقى الملافات 209.715 هل يوجد مشكله فى التحميل او ماد لقد جربت عدة طرق على حسب معرفتى البسيطه ولم تنجح اد كان هناك مشكله فى حجم الملفات ممكن انزلها مره تانيه ام انها مزبوطه.بعد فك ضغط الملف الاول تطلع نافده تقول يتعدرعلى النضام العثور على الملف المحدد تضغط اوكى يتم فك الضغط واتحصل على ملف tmcepcw3 وبعد فتحه نتحصل على 9 ملفات والملف المطلوبapli غير موجود هل المشكله فى الملف ام هي عندي فى جهاز واسف على الايطاله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 ديسمبر 2010)

alith قال:


> شكرا على الرد الاملف الاول حجمه 96.802 باقى الملافات 209.715 هل يوجد مشكله فى التحميل او ماد لقد جربت عدة طرق على حسب معرفتى البسيطه ولم تنجح اد كان هناك مشكله فى حجم الملفات ممكن انزلها مره تانيه ام انها مزبوطه.بعد فك ضغط الملف الاول تطلع نافده تقول يتعدرعلى النضام العثور على الملف المحدد تضغط اوكى يتم فك الضغط واتحصل على ملف tmcepcw3 وبعد فتحه نتحصل على 9 ملفات والملف المطلوبapli غير موجود هل المشكله فى الملف ام هي عندي فى جهاز واسف على الايطاله



والله يا اخى لقد احترت حقيقة
نرجو ممن قام بتحميل البرنامج افادتنا​


----------



## alith (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك كتيرا على مجهودك معى ومتابعة الموضوع تعابتك معايه سامحني 
سوف اعرض الموضوع على صديق لى متتخصص فى برامج الكمبيوتر لعله يجد الحل لهدهى المشكله 
سأخبرك بما يحدت ان شاء الله مع تحياتى


----------



## ابو ربحي (1 يناير 2011)

المميز لا ياتي الا بشىء مميز  يعطيك الف الف عافية اخي العقاب وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
جاري تحميل البرنامج والمعاينة واي مشكلة تواجهني فيه او استفسار بخصوص البرنامج سابلغك به اخي العقاب


----------



## alith (3 يناير 2011)

لقد تم حل المشكله والبرنامج شغال جزاك الله كل الخير مشرفنا الغالى المشكله تكمن فى تغير اسم الملفات عندما تقوم بفك ضغط الملف الاول لايتعرف على الملف الدى بعده وتطلع ايقونه مكتوب فيها اسم الملف المطلوب تنسخ الاسم من الايقونه(النافده)وتضعه اسم للملف وهكدا جيم الملفات الباقيه وتتم العمليه بنجاح وهدا ما قام بيه صديقى واشتغل البرنامج ..لكن عند وضع رقم السياره او البحت 
بالموديل كما وضحت حضرتك تطلعلى هدهى النافده 
A1 (General)data isn,t correctly check the setup تضغط اوكىيفتح على الصفحه الى فيها موديلاات السيارات تختار موديل وتضغط برود داتاء تطلع الصفحه الى بعدها لكن بعد ما تضغط على f10 تطلع نفس النافده تضغط اوكي لايتغير شى ارجو الايفاده (تعبتك معايه) مع تحياتى


----------



## Hamad.M (4 يناير 2011)

الله يجزاك خير ويرحم والديك دنيا واخرة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 يناير 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
مفيش تعب ولا حاجة بس البرنامج عندى شغال تمام عاوزك تتاكد انكم فكيتو الضغط من كل الاجزاء لان احتمال يكون ناقص 
لكن انا لم تواجهنى هذه المشكلة

بعدين انا لقيت موقع لنفس البرنامج - وموجود فيه كل خيارات البحث - جربه وقولى

http://www.toyodiy.com/parts/


----------



## حسام الروح (19 فبراير 2011)

يا سيدي العقاب 

كيف لي بتحميل الكتالوك لم انجح بذلك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 فبراير 2011)

*اضغط على الروابط ادناه اخى وبعد ان تفتح الصفحة اضغط على download file
ثم انتظر حتى ينتهى العد التنازلى ستظهر لك كلمة download now اضغط عليها واحفظ الملف

لتحميل الجزء الاول اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الثانى اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الثالث اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الرابع اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الخامس اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء السادس اضغط هنا*


----------



## عمرالسعيدي (20 يناير 2012)

اخوي انا حملت الاجزاء كامل وكل ما اجي افتح واحد يقول تعذر فتح الملف وش الحل ارجوووا الرد سريع


----------



## كامل حسين محمود (20 يناير 2012)

باشمهندس العقاب الهرم مشكور كتير وجزاك الله خيرا حقيقي برنامج مفيد جدا ....واتمني لو كان موجود عندك برنامج الميتسوبيشي ...


----------



## بوفا الزوى (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا هذا البرنامج ابحث عنه منذو فترة ولاكن هل يحتوي علي رسم للدوائر الكهربية سوف احاول تنزيل البرنامج مع إن النت ضعيف 200g كثير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 يناير 2012)

عمرالسعيدي قال:


> اخوي انا حملت الاجزاء كامل وكل ما اجي افتح واحد يقول تعذر فتح الملف وش الحل ارجوووا الرد سريع



اخى قم بفك الضغط عنها ببرنامج لفك الضغط ثم اتبع التعليمات الموجودة بالمشاركة الاولى


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 يناير 2012)

بوفا الزوى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا هذا البرنامج ابحث عنه منذو فترة ولاكن هل يحتوي علي رسم للدوائر الكهربية سوف احاول تنزيل البرنامج مع إن النت ضعيف 200g كثير



البرنامج خاص بقطع الغيار فقط اخى وليس بالصيانة
يعنى ستجد به الضفيرة الخاصة بكل جزء بالسيارة كقطعة غيار مع رقمها بدون تفصيل


----------



## sayed .khersto (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج وعلى اهتمامك بينا جميعا 
ولو تكرمت انا اريد مثل هذا البرنامج ويتحدث عن مقاسات السيارة بالنسبة الى المتور من بستم وبيل وسبيكة 
هل يوجد هذا ايضا ولك جزيل الشكر وبارك اللة فيك .


----------



## goonoo (12 فبراير 2013)

_*الف شكر صديقي على ابداعاتك ................. وجاري التحميل*_


----------



## goonoo (12 فبراير 2013)

*مساء الخير صديقي انا نزلت البرنامج بتقسيماته ال 6 بس ما عم يشتغل معي ويش الحل*


----------



## hatim32 (5 يوليو 2013)

البرنامج بيعمل جيد جدا الشكر والتقدير لصاحب الموضوع 
اولا بعد تنزيل الاقسام السته خذ الملف رقم 1 والصقه علي الدرافر d ثم فك الضغط عنه بعمل كليك يمين و اختار استخراج هنا تحصل علي ملف اسمه tmcepcw3 افتحه تجد ملف داخله اسمه apli افتحه تجد ايقونه اسمها tmain اعمل عليها كليك يمين وارسال شوت كت الي سطح المكتب تجده يعمل جيدا والشكر كل الشكر للموقع والاداره وصاحب الموضوع


----------



## شهاب القرشي (9 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
أنا حاولت تحميل البرنامج عدة مرات لكن مافي فائدة !!!!
عندما أقوم بالضغط على تحميل الجزء الأول ماذا أفعل بعدها ؟
ارجوا الافادة


----------



## رسام2 (16 يوليو 2015)

يا شباب الجزء 6 الاخير او فولدر6 محذوف من فور شارد 4 shared


----------



## generaal7009 (31 يوليو 2015)

اخي الكريم ارجو اعادة رفع الجزء السادس لانه يظهر لي الرابط غير صالح


----------



## generaal7009 (31 يوليو 2015)

صحيح محذوف وارجو اخونا الكريم يساعدنا في هذا


----------



## فرغلي (10 سبتمبر 2016)

اخي الكريم ارجو اعادة رفع الجزء السادس لانه يظهر لي الرابط غير صالح


----------



## حسين على عيد (24 يناير 2017)

مشكور علي المجهود 
وكتر خيرك 
بس بعد اذنك اللينك السادس مش ظاهر في موقع التحميل


----------



## حسين على عيد (24 يناير 2017)

بشمهندس 
مشكور علي المجهود بس الجزء السادس اذا بترفعو مره اخره يبقي كتر خيرك لانه بيكتب علي الــ4shared 
[FONT=&quot]The file link that you requested is not valid.[/FONT]


----------

